#  Erste Hilfe >   Ohnmächtig werden >

## Kleiner_Engel

Hallo eine freundinn von mir möchte ausprobieren ob es funktioniert von heute auf morgen ohnmächtig zu werden das sie für ca. 1-2 stunden nicht ansprechbar ist  
  Ich selber glaube dass es nicht geht    
Ich bitte um schnelle antworten und sinvolle antworten

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Sicherlich, man kann das durchaus bewusst herbeiführen. Ist aber sicherlich nicht zu empfehlen. Man begibt sich in unkalkulierbare Gefahren, die nicht zu unterschätzen sind. Vor langer Zeit waren solche Späße mal im Trend gewesen. Aber die Dauer der Bewusstlosigkeit kann sie nicht direkt steuern. 
Es ist definitiv abzuraten. Im schlimmsten Fall kann das ins Auge gehen...  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo, 
interessant, würde mich interessieren wieso man das tut. 
Nur ein Beispiel, Ihre Freundin schafft es ohnmächtig zu werden, wer versichert Ihr das die Zunge nicht verschluckt wird und Sie daran erstickt?  
Gefahren die bei sowas durchaus beachtet werden sollten. 
Grüßerle

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Viel größer ist das Problem: 
Was machst Du, wenn die Spontanatmung aussetzt? Auch das ist eine mögliche Folge der Bewusstlosigkeit. Dem Körper ist das letztendlich relativ egal, ob die Bewusstlosigkeit bewusst herbeigeführt wurde. Die Tiefe und Dauer der Bewusstlosigkeit kann zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr direkt beeinflusst werden. Wenn die Spontanatmung aussetzt, erfolgt keine Versorgung mehr. Das hat eine Unterversorgung des Gehirns zur Folge. Was das bedeutet, kann man unter dem Stichwort "Hypoxie" herausfinden. Kleiner Hinweis: Zellschädigung. 
Wenn man nach diesem Thema Google füttert, gibt es einige Berichte - auch medizinische - darüber. Dort gab es schon viele Fälle, bei denen dieser Spaß zum Tode geführt hat. Das ist keine Panikmache, das ist Realität. Der Körper verzeiht einem ja schon viel, aber sowas geht nicht immer gut.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo,
da fehlt mir doch jegliches Verständnis! Was spuckt denn in Eurem Köpfen rum? Ich hatte mal zwei 18-jährige Mädchen im Firmunterricht. Diese beiden hatten das "In-Ohnmacht-fallen" mehrfach praktiziert, um ihre Mütter zu erschrecken!!  
Ich hab ihnen damals einige Möglichkeiten der körperlichen und geistigen Reaktion vor Augen geführt, und das sehr drastisch/dramatisch.  Sie scheinen es dann gelassen zu haben und sind heute "gestandene Mütter". Vermutlich werden Sie solche Scherze bei ihren Kindern nicht dulden wollen. 
Was fehlt Euch eigentlich, dass Ihr auf solche Ideen verfallen müsst? 
Seid froh und dankbar um Eure Gesundheit. Diese "Experimente" lassen schon mal Zweifel zu, ob bezüglich der geistigen Gesundheit noch alles zum Besten steht. 
Bitte denkt um. Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten der Unterhaltung. 
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------


## Äskulap

> Bitte denkt um. Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten der Unterhaltung.

 Fernsehen, fort gehen, Unterhaltungen führen, Spieleabende, chatten 1000te Möglichkeiten  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------

